# Screen Problems, Help Needed



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Somehow I managed to get the bottom bar (with the `Start` icon, clock & `Volume` etc) moved to the right hand side of the screen on the works computer.









I`ve tried to sort it but only succeeded in moving it to the top of the screen, any suggestions on how to get it back to the bottom, my Modern Matron will not be pleased if she has to call out the IT Department


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mac

i once did that too, my lad sorted it in the end but i don't know what he did to put it right and i can't ask him cos he's in town getting pissed









john.

ps, i'm sure someone here will sort it for you


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> mac
> 
> i once did that too, my lad sorted it in the end but i don't know what he did to put it right and i can't ask him cos he's in town getting pissed
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I must try and get it sorted before Tuesday (when MM`s back at work) or I could be in deep


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is a Windows PITA.









You should be able to grab the taskbar and relocate it to the bottom of the screen, it may take a few goes though. Just keep trying. 

Good old Windows.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just reboot it. It's my cure for everything







.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

As Stan says, click onto the bar and drag it down to the bottom.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guy`s but I`d tried that already a few times, both last night and just now, unfortunately all that happens is the bottom edge stops half way down and refuses to go further, and the top edge won`t come down at all.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mac,

Click and hold the taskbar. Then, drag it towards the bottom of the screen with a downwards diagonal or arc movement. It can take a few goes as Stan and Russ mentioned. Failing that, grab the taskbar as before and manically move the mouse about until you see it appear at the bottom. Usually works.

Windows.... [sigh]









Andrew.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mac,

If you're still having problems, I found this on the web:


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

I was playing just now and it happened to me. Right clicking on the taskbar and locking and unlocking the taskbar fixed it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I try again to sort it out tonight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well after a lot of hassle I got it sorted although I have no idea how, I tried everything suggested but bugger all happened then suddenly it worked









Ruddy Microsoft









Anyway thanks for the help guys


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Happens to me a lot Mac







and it always takes me ages to get it back to the bottom.

I'm happy now in the knowledge that I'm not "the only one"


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Female fix.........turn the screen on its side!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

AAARRRGGGHHHH- the scroll button at the bottom right was out of view so i right clicked and unlocked the taskbar, it vanished all together







so, i minimised all the windows that were open and could just see the top of the taskbar so i dragged it up to the right place, then locked it again-quicksharp,maximised the rlt window and the scrolling button was back again







, gawd, i really must go on a computer course









john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHH- the scroll button at the bottom right was out of view so i right clicked and unlocked the taskbar, it vanished all together
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pg tips said:


> Happens to me a lot Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems there`s more of us then I thought











Boxbrownie said:


> Female fix.........turn the screen on its side!


----------

